# My 2013 prop Collection



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi folks,

I've been doing a yard haunt for many years - but this is the first time I've really tried to take some decent pictures.

I'm building up a set on Flickr from this years display.

Halloween - a set on Flickr

Thanks!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW! Great scenes! I really like Courtship and your lighting on your scenes is very good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice job KevinS! Your Lurker has a twin brother over at my house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great minds must think alike - we're going to have skellies playing cards in the yard this year as well

Beautiful set up and nice details! The courtship scene is charming.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi KevinS,

Very nice scenes, photos and lighting .


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks.

I'm very happy with how the Poker scene worked out - gonna build more like that next year. Good ol' PVC and Burlap. Stands up to the Pacific Northwest rain! The Lurker is a prime example.

Still battling to get a nice pic of my Peppers Ghost display. I need to make some lighting mods to make it stand out - that's tonites challenge (Along with the sound set up and the Bottomless pit). Is Halloween tomorrow already?


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

How did you build that lurker??? thing looks great! I like the burlap idea


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

Kraken said:


> How did you build that lurker???


The Lurker is a very simple prop - it's a PVC pipe frame (1.5 inch black pipe) which consists of a spine, shoulders, neck, and arms. A "Hood" is fashioned from Chicken wire and shaped as you see it, then covered with black fabric. Burlap is then applied and glued to the whole thing (shredded in places).
The hands are my standard stiff wire fingers with pieces of Bic pen casings formed on with lots of hot glue and spray painted bright white. 
The lantern is a "flicker" light - which is a small wattage bulb with a FS2 florescent starter wired into one side of the AC cord.
Throw it in the shed for few "off seasons" and it acquires a certain patina...

I'm certain I saw a "howto" for the basic design somewhere - just can't remember what they called it to search for it. It might even have been on this site .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the Lurker too. Here is one how-to, I hope it's okay to add here:
http://grimhollowhaunt.blogspot.com/2008/11/cloaked-ghost-step-by-step.html


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great look....Very nice


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

So glad you shared your expertise! These pics look Amazing!


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

I've posted that best shot of my Peppers ghost as I think I'm gonna get. Folks love'd this illusion tonite - which commits me to doing it next year (I was seriously thinking of retiring it).
Anybody want to donate a storage shed ?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice display!


----------

